# Help! Need some numbers for TPL for my system.



## Predator500triton (Apr 6, 2022)

So this is all new to me. Though I'm not a gamer I do a lot of vid and picture processing. So I have two gaming systems, both maxed with 64gb of ram.

1. a Dell G5 5590 I79750. This was locked from throttle stop in the bios until I unlocked it by downgrading to version 1.1 and resetting. After undervolting successfully
both my gpu and cpu stays in the 60 degrees Celsius range.

2. a Acer predator triton 500 I711800h rtx 3060. Unfortunately the cpu is also locked from TS but the TPL is not. But I'm not sure what values to input in any of the boxes.
So my temps for processing vids or pics with just the internal fans plus a 5000 rpm cooling pad is a decent 79-84 Celsius range. Also an astounding 60 degree range for both cpu and gpu by going into windows "max processor state" in the power plan section and changing the 100% processor usage to 99%.

Of course you lose about 20 fps doing this but thats not a problem with me when I just process pics. But it went from 1 second to process a 1200 x1600 pics to 2400 x 3200 to 3 seconds at 99% processing power. BTW my dell takes 5 seconds to process the same pics with the same program undervolted.

So tell me whats a good base for:
long power pl2
short power pl2
Turbo time limit
-----------------------------
speed shift values min and max
power limit 4
TDP level
power balance
ppo power limit
ppo turbo time limit
--------------------------------
And what about the main TS window. What should be checked in TS 9.4.

Thanks for your help


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 7, 2022)

Predator500triton said:


> changing the 100% processor usage to 99%


All this does is it disables Intel Turbo Boost. I would leave this Windows setting at 100%. ThrottleStop already has a feature on the main screen so you can check it if you want to Disable Turbo.



Predator500triton said:


> speed shift values min and max


ThrotleStop shows you what the default Speed Shift Min and Max values are. No need to change these unless you want to slow your CPU down. If you want to do that, check the Speed Shift box and reduce the Shift Max value to whatever value you like. Set it to 40 for 4000 MHz. This setting is a lot more flexible than the Windows setting that completely disables all turbo boost.






Many settings you mentioned are for older processors. Post a screenshot of the TPL window so I have something to go by. You rarely need to use TDP Level, Power Balance or the PP0 settings so leave those alone.

Set your power limits to however much power your cooling system can handle. There is no point in setting the short term PL2 power limit to 80W for 28 seconds if your cooling system cannot keep your CPU from overheating. Maybe 60W max for 8 seconds or less would be more appropriate. Do some testing. See what your cooling system can manage. If a GPU is actively pumping extra heat into your laptop, you might have to reduce the CPU power limits to avoid constantly overheating.



Predator500triton said:


> What should be checked in TS 9.4.


It is hard for me to answer your question if you do not post a screenshot that shows me what settings your computer is presently using. There is no need to change anything unless you have a specific problem that you are trying to solve.


----------



## Predator500triton (Apr 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> It is hard for me to answer your question if you do not post a screenshot that shows me what settings your computer is presently using. There is no need to change anything unless you have a specific problem that you are trying to solve.


So what do I need to change here to keep temps in the low 80's or cooler. With just internal fans at max I was averaging 84+ c.
Peaking in the 90's. I batch process thousands of pic files for several hours and do not want those temps if I can get it lower.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 7, 2022)

Predator500triton said:


> to keep temps in the low 80's or cooler.


The thermal throttling temperature for an 11800H is 100°C. Acer decided to lower the throttling temperature to only 92°C so your CPU is always going to be extra safe temperature wise.

If you want to lower the operating temperature further, reduce the long term PL1 power limit. I doubt your cooling system can handle your CPU running at 90W long term. The CPU will likely be constantly bouncing off the 92°C thermal throttling temperature limit that Acer has set. The 11800H has a 45W TDP limit according to Intel.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




For long term tasks, consider lowering the long term PL1 power limit to 45W or 50W. Go lower if your CPU is still too hot. Go higher if you have good cooling and this setting reduces performance too much. 

I really, really doubt that your cooling system can handle your CPU running at the 115W PL2 power limit for 56 seconds. I guess big PL1 and PL2 power limit numbers sells more laptops. Acer used to set a power limit internally equal to the 45W TDP so I am not sure if these big numbers are actually used or not. Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures next time you are going to run it for an extended test.


----------



## Predator500triton (Apr 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures next time you are going to run it for an extended test.


Sounds good, thanks for all the info. So I can pretty much leave the main window as it is?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 7, 2022)

I never bother checking BD PROCHOT. If it is not causing any problems then you can leave it as is.

The only time you need to change something is if you are trying to solve a problem. You want a cooler laptop so reducing the power limits makes sense.


----------

